# The Cupboard



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

A woman takes a lover home during the day while her husband is at work. Her 9-year old son comes home unexpectedly, sees them, and hides in the bedroom cupboard to watch. The woman's husband also comes home. She puts her lover in the cupboard, not realising that the little boy is in there already.
The little boy says, "Dark in here." 
The man says, "Yes, it is."
Boy - "I have a football." 
Man "That's nice." 
Boy - "Want to buy it?"
Man - "No, thanks."
Boy - "My dad's outside." 
Man - "OK, how much?" 
Boy - "£250"
In the next few weeks, it happens again that the boy and the lover are 
in the cupboard together. 
Boy - "Dark in here." 
Man - "Yes, it is."
Boy - "I have football boots."
The lover, remembering the last time, asks the boy,"How much?"
Boy - "£750" 
Man - "Sold." 
A few days later, the boys' father says to the boy,"Grab your boots and football, let's go outside and have a game of soccer. The boy says, "I can't, I sold my ball and boots." The father asks, "How much did you sell them for?" Boy "£1,000." The father says, "That's terrible to overcharge your friends like that. That is way more than those two things cost. I'm going to take you to church And make you confess."
They go to the church and the father makes the little boy sit in the confession booth and he closes the door.
The boy says, "Dark in here." 
The priest says, "Don't start that sh*t again. You're in my cupboard now"


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Like it hope it wasn't a personal experiance :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Tony


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Tony, it wasn't a personal experience, I don't have sons. :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Crazylady
daughters are worse i know got 2 of them  

Tony


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------

